# Sharper a Viking????



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

D. Sharper is supposed to visit winter park today.........That would seem real strange to see him in purple.......Thats gotta kill you Remmi!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That would be really ironic.....especially now that his nemisis....old Randy is in Oakland.

I've always though sharper was a pretty good d-back except when covering Moss....but then no one could really cover him.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

He's too old, that and he is an ex-packer.....i don't want him. The thought of him in the purple and gold makes me uke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll take any dback that has shown to have some skill over the years. We keep lacking in that field over and over and over again.

Heck, let's take on 4 more!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

No kidding. I would take Deion Sanders even if he's 40 years old. It would be an improvement over the swiss cheese D we've seen over the last couple years.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think he would be an upgrade!!!!!!!! Is he the best there is, no, but he is better than what we [email protected]!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd still like to see our 2nd rd. pick go to jax for donavan darius. Whethere jacksonville is willing to give him away for a 2nd is yet to be seen, but he would be a better player than sharper and his aging ways. However safety is one of hte most overrated positions in the NFL and even moreso in our system right now with having smoot and winfield as our corners. I really like how our defensive acquisitions are coming together, the signing of pat williams is huge and will make our linebackers probably 2-3 times more effective, up from there very ineffective status as of last year. The return to the 4-3 will turn Napoleon Harris into the productive player that he once was and all viking fans will finally be singing a pleasant tune when our D is on the field. Hopefully we can get a receiver either through signing plaxico or a trade for another player of nearly equal value. I'm not so sure that burleson can be our #1 just yet, but I do think he has the potential in 2-3 years. I would really like to see Derrick Johnson from Texas get selected 7, but if we don't shore up our WR need I would like to see braylon edwards out of michigan come our way. Maybe neither will be available. I'm just glad to see the organization making a few moves for once, even though it's only been a couple of signings it's more than we've seen in the past few years.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Sharper stays in NFC North
> By Len Pasquarelli, ESPN.com
> 
> It didn't take two-time Pro Bowl safety Darren Sharper, who was released only two days ago by the Green Bay Packers, long to find a new address, and the eight-year veteran didn't have to even leave the division in which he has played his entire career.
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Great....all these defensive signings sure makes it look like they will go after a wide reciever with that 7th pick.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

He will help the defence out


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think they are moving in the right direction!!!!!! Remmi, no comment????? Did you end up with a real job or what, we never hear from you anymore!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't you just love a guy that wants to stick it to the Pack....didn't even visit anywhere else.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am refraining from any football posts for a while...........Favre is back, but the rest of the team is not. I sure hope the coaches had some damn good backups in the wings because their starters (other than O-linemen) weren't all that good!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> Thats gotta kill you Remmi!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am numb to all of this already! :******:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pack's offense will be good with Farve,Green and the recievers back....but their defense was down at the bottom with Minnies.And they haven't done a thing to improve it.So they will have to score lots of points to win.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

looks to me like Greeb Bay is setting up for the dreded "Rebuilding Year". they have already lightened Shermans load and are exporting some of the high dollar talent. With Brett at the helm the offence will be as good as Brett. the defense hasn't been the same since they got rid of Mckenzie sp?
free agent and rooks will need to show up to play every game and if they do GB will compete. if they don't it will be kinda sad to see a great player like Brett go down in flames! like him or hate him he has been the Packers!

on another note why is it that everytime something positive happens to the Vikes something negative has to overshadow it. Tice should have his friggin head examined, I hope they fine the heck out of him. IMO none of this is going to mean anything unless the league and Red wake up and let Taylor purchase the team. reports over the weekend said that the vikes maximum value was put at 545 mill. Red is a typical used car dealer start at 625 mill and work down from there


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

You keep forgetting that it was the packs O-line that was what let their receivers get open and give Favre time in the pocket............they need to find some good linemen!!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I love it. Vikings fans are getting their hopes up again. Nothing like getting hit with a brick and comming back for more. lol

Watching the off season trades and pickups I may need to talk some smack before season starts.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Remmi_&_I said:


> You keep forgetting that it was the packs O-line that was what let their receivers get open and give Favre time in the pocket............they need to find some good linemen!!!


Well said Remmi, losing both starting guards is concerning. I don't want to see Brett get hurt from a porous o-line.
Losing Sharper to the queens doesn't bother me at all. The Packers cut him because he was being overpaid for his performance. He was fair in pass coverage, but one of the worst open field tacklers I have ever seen. Can you remember Chuck Cecil? Now there was a safety.

As you can see this is my first post. I've been checking you guys out for the past month or so. Although I got the name MOB from our fantasy football league, I'm not really a "Mean Old Bastard". I love to hunt pheasants with "the best dog ever at everything" Elvis. I could have used Elvis_&_I for a name I guess. He's 4.5 yr. pointing yellow lab. I also like to deer hunt and fish for walleye as much as possible.

My better? half is from Bottineau, ND. Huskerdoo!!!

Hello to all.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What's your better half's maiden name???

Welcome to the site,

Is there anyone out there who doesn't love their dog???? :withstupid:


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I've been a Vikes fan since Ron Vanderkellen (sic) was the QB.
Obviously I've had to suffer up here in Cheesehead country; having Sharper wearing purple is the most off season fun I've had around here in a long time!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think they are finished yet.

Next up....Jay Foreman,LB just released from Houston and son of former Vikes great....Chuck Foreman.

Brad Johnson to replace Gus Ferotte.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm not a Vikes fan or a Packers fan, so I'm an outside guy looking in. I'm a Philly fan(since I was 5, not a bandwagoner) and the Eagles and Packers have played a few big games over the last few years. From what I've seen Sharper appears to be washed up. A true veteran/pro-bowler would never let the "Famous 4th and 26" to have occured. The real help the Vikes D will find is they now have two cover corners and will be salty up the middle. When you can play man to man it makes it a lot easier to sneak a safety up to the line of scrimmage and raise havoc. Trust me, the Eagles have lived off of this concept for the last decade and haven't had trouble putting pressure on QB's for years. I think what the Vikes had at safety was good enough, and the Sharper deal wasn't needed. But when you are 30 some million under the cap what the hell? You know he'll play good against the pack 2x a year.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I think this will be his 9th year in the league. He probably only has 1-2 decent years left and that is what the vikes want for a possible title run this season.


----------

